# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  خصائص وتصنيفات الجريمة المعلوماتية

## جاسر

*خصائص وتصنيفات الجريمة المعلوماتية**المستشار الدكتور*محمد ياسر أبو الفتوح*محكمة استئناف القاهرة* *مستشار مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار برئاسة مجلس الوزراء**2008*













*مقدمة*
في عصر لم يعد فيه مكان للجهل أو الفطرة والاجتهاد، بل بات كل شيء فيه خاضعا للعلم والخبرة والمعرفة، يبرز دور إدارات التدريب ومعاهد وكليات الشرطة والأمن بوصفها عنصرا أساسيا من عناصر نجاح العمل الأمني، وتوفير مقومات السلام والاستقرار في البلاد. فقد غدا من المتفق عليه أن عمل الأجهزة الأمنية لا يقتصر على مكافحة الجريمة وضمان الأمن والطمأنينة داخل المجتمع، بل إن آثاره عديدة ومتشعبة تشمل كافة جوانب الحياة في هذا المجتمع، الذي يتمكن أفراده في ظل توفر الأمن والاستقرار من إطلاق طاقاتهم في كافة نواحي الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية وغيرها، وهو ما يتيح لذلك المجتمع مجال التحرك الفاعل والانطلاق في مدارج التقدم والرقي، ولذلك تبدو عملية التنمية عموما رهينة بالعامل الأمني، ومحكومة بمدى نجاحه في خلق الأرضية الصالحة للإبداع والإنتاج في مختلف المرافق والقطاعات.
إن عالم الجريمة ليس معزولا عن التحولات الهامة التي يشهدها العالم في مختلف المجالات والميادين، لا بل يمكن القول أن جماعات الجريمة المنظمة تكون السباقة أحيانا في إحداث مثل هذه التحولات من خلال ابتكار أنماط إجرامية تستدعي جهدا كبيرا وتقنيات متقدمة لمواجهتها ودرء أخطارها عن الإنسانية، وهذا يحتم أن يكون رجل الأمن قادرا على التصدي بنجاح لمخططات تلك الجماعات الإجرامية ومؤهلا لصيانة المجتمع من شرورها،والحفاظ على أمن أفراده وسلامة ممتلكاتهم، ولا يتحقق ذلك بطبيعة الحال إلا من خلال إعداد رجل الأمن الإعداد المطلوب وتعزيز خبراته ومؤهلاته العلمية والميدانية ولا سيما من حيث القدرة على استخدام التقنيات المتقدمة التي لم يعد ممكنا الاستغناء عنها في العمل الأمني في ظل التطورات المذهلة التي تشهدها هذه التقنيات ولجوء قوى الشر والإجرام والفساد إلى الاستفادة منها إلى أقصى حد في تنفيذ مخططاتها وجرائمها. 
هذه المهمة الكبيرة والمركزية، مهمة إعداد رجل الأمن ومما لا شك فيه أن عملية البناء والإعداد والتأهيل ليست يسيرة ولكن أهدافها النبيلة تخفف بالتأكيد من الأعباء التي تفرضها، خاصة وأن النتائج التي تسفر عنها تنعكس إيجابيا على الجميع.
*
*
*المبحث الأول**الملكية الفكرية والجريمة المعلوماتية**المطلب الأول**الملكية الفكرية*رغم أن تعبير الملكية الفكرية تعبير موجز فيذاته فأنه متسع ومتطور المضمونفالملكية الفكرية هي ثمرة الإبداع و الاختراع البشري والملكية تنقسم بصفة عامة إلى ثلاث صور هي الملكية العقارية والملكية علي المنقول وأخيرا الملكيةالفكرية.
فحقوق الملكية الفكرية هي الحقوق المعنوية التي يتمتعبها الشخص علي إبداعاته الفكرية أو الذهنية والدول تعمل علي سن قوانين حماية تلك الملكية، فالتشريع هو المصدر المباشر والفعال لحماية الملكية الفكرية، بقصد تحقيق هدفين:
الأول: تقنين وتنظيم الحقوق المعنوية والاقتصادية لأصحاب الأعمال المبدعة، كما تقرر حقوق الجمهور في التمتع والحصول علي تلك الإبداعات 
الثاني:العمل علي إنماء العمل الإبداعي وتطبيق نتائجه والتشجيع فيالتعامل العادل في ثمراته والتي تساهم بدورها في التقدم الاجتماعي والاقتصاديللدولة والدول علي الصعيد الدولي.*
*
*أولا: تقسيمات الملكية الفكرية*** تنقسم حقوق الملكية الفكرية إلى**قسمين كبيرين هما**: 
*1- الملكية الأدبية والفنية والحقوق المرتبطة بها أوالمجاورة لها. 
2-حق الملكية الصناعية والحقوق المرتبطة بها أو المجاورة لهاويتفرع كل قسم منهما بدوره إلى نوعيات فرعية.
** فالقسم الأول :* يتمثل في حق المؤلفعلي إنتاجه الذهني في المجال الأدبي والعلوم والفنون وكذلك الأعمال الجماعية لهذاالإنتاج الذهني وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، الحقوق المجاورة  والتي تتصرف إلى الأداء الفنيوالفونوجراف والبث الإذاعي.
 * *القسم الثاني:*  فيتمثل في الملكية الصناعية وهي تتضمنمجموعة من الفروع غير المتجانسة والتي تتمثل في: 
1- الاختراعات. 
2-الرسوموالنماذج الصناعية. 
3-الاسمالتجاري وبيانات المنشأ الجغرافية (1).
*أولا: حق**المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة:*
*(1)      * *حق المؤلف:*
تطور نطاق المؤلفات مع تطور مظاهرالعقل والفكر وكيفية نشرها وتوزيعها علي الغير من الناس فدخل فيها برامج الحاسبالآلي وجانب من التصميمات والرسوم الصناعية التي قد تتضمن في طياتها جانبا منالإبداع يتطلب نوعا من الحماية بحسب أنها حقا للمؤلف. فحق المؤلف يحمي المؤلف الأصليضد أعمال النسخ وإعادة الطبع وأعمال التقليد غير المشروعة والتي انتشرت وتطورتوسائلها وطرق نسخها وبيعها أو عرضها ونشرها.
  فحق المؤلف مصطلح يصف الحقوق الممنوحة للمبدعين فيمصنفاتهم الأدبية والعلمية والفنية. ويشمل حق المؤلف – وهو ما يمثل موضوعه – كلالمصنفات الأدبية والعلمية،وبرامج الحاسب الآلي.
وعلي ذلك يتمتع المؤلف بنوعين من الحقوق ولكل منهذين النوعين قواعده التي تختلف عن الآخر وهما: 
*(**أ**)الحقوق المعنوية أو الشخصية**:*
فالحقوق المعنوية تتعلق بشخص المؤلف ولصيقة به وهي غير قابلة للتصرف فيهابطبيعتها، فشأنها في ذلك شأن الحقوق الشخصية البحتة التي تتصل بشخص الإنسان ويترتبعلي ذلك بطلان كل تصرف يتم بشأنها وهي تتميز بأنها دائمة، وغير قابلة للتنازل عنها،وتكون عقود التصرف فيها أو التنازل عنها باطلة (المادة 145. ق 82 / 2002)، ولاتكون محلا للكسب   بالتقادم أو الحجز عليها، ومع ذلك فهي ليست حقا تقديريا مطلقاوإنما هي تخضع لقواعد عدم إساءة الاستعمال والتعسف في استخدام الحق بينما الحقالمالي، الذي يمثل جانب الملكية المادية للمؤلف فترد عليه عقود استغلاله التييبرمها المؤلف.ويلاحظ أن المادة الثامنة منالقانون المصري تنص علي انتهاء الحماية المقررة للمؤلف، ولمن ترجم مصنفه إلى لغةأجنبية بالنسبة لحقهما في ترجمة المصنف إلى اللغة العربية، إذا مضت خمس سنوات منتاريخ أول نشر للمصنف الأصلي أو المترجم دون أن يباشر المؤلف أو المترجم أنفسهما أوبواسطة غيرهما ترجمة المصنف إلى اللغة العربية وذلك تغليبا للمصلحة العامة المصريةعلي المصلحة الفردية للمؤلف وحتى يكون ذلك دافعا للمؤلف علي مباشرة تلك الترجمة إلىاللغة العربية.
**وتتحصل الحقوق المعنوية للمؤلف، التي تعتبر ، فيما يلي**:*
1- الحقفي الإبداع authorship of work وهو يتمثل في تقرير نشر المصنف وإذاعته وطريقة هذاالنشر وتحديد شروطه.
 2-الحق في سحب المصنف من التداول وتعديلهمتى كان لذلك مبررا قوي. 
*( ب**(* *الحقوق المالية**:* 
فهي لا تترتب إلا علي الحقوق الأولى والعكس غير صحيح وتتمثل تلك الحقوق فيما يلي:   1- حق المؤلف في استغلال مصنفاته علي أية صورةمن صور الاستغلال ويسمي ذلك بحق الأداءالعلني. 
2- وللمؤلف وحده أن ينتقل إلى الغير الحق في مباشرة حقوق الاستغلالالمقررة له كلها أو بعضها وان يحدد في هذه الحالة مدة استغلال الغير لما تلقاه منهذه الحقوق. 
وهذا الاستغلال ينصرف إلى ثلاثة حقوق مالية :
1-        الحق في إعادةإنتاج المؤلف. droit de representation 
2-        حق التقديم أو البث لأي أداءللعمل جهرا للجمهور سواء بطرية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة droit de reproduction 
3-        الحق في التتبع droit de suite وهو حق المؤلف ولخلفه من بعده خلال مدة معينة منوفاة المؤلف في اقتضاء بنسبة من ثمن المصنف الفني المدفوع في حالة بيعه. 



*(2**)**الحقوق المجاورة أو المرتبطة بحق المؤلف:*
  ثمة ثلاثة أنواع من الحقوق تندرج تحت مظلة هذا النطاق: 
أولا: حقوق المؤدين التنفيذيين من الممثلين والموسيقيين والراقصين 
 ثانيا: حقوق منتجي الفونوجرام. 
ثالثا: حقوقالتنظيمات أو المؤسسات التي تتولى الإذاعة أو البث الإذاعي في الراديو والتليفزيونوالفونوجرام. 
*ثانيا:حق الملكية**الصناعية:*
*(1) الاختراع:*
الاختراع هو كل إبداع أو ابتكارجديد في أي مجال من الأنشطة فهو يمثل ابتكارا جديدا لمنتج أو طريقة أو تركيبة جديدةلشيء جديد أو تحسينه أو تطويره في أي من تلك الأمور. 
ويمكن تقسيم الاختراعاتوفقا للمنتج أو الطريقة المستخدمة المبتكرة، كما يمكن تقسيمه وفقا للمجال المنشأةبصدده. أما براءة الاختراع Brevet d’invention فهي الصك الذي يمنح حقا استثنائيانظير اختراع يكون إنتاج أو عملية جديدة لإنجاز عمل أو تقدم حلا فنيا جديدا لمشكلةما تكفل لحائزها حماية اختراعه فترة زمنية محدودة تدوم عشرين سنه علي وجه العموم. وبراءة الاختراع هي المستند الذي ينهض قرينه علي أن صاحب البراءة قد استوفيالإجراءات الشكلية والموضوعية التي فرضها القانون أو الاتفاق الدولي للحصول عليبراءة اختراع صحيحة ومن ثم له بالتالي أن يتمسك بالحماية التي أضفاها القانون غيرأن هذه القرينة القانونية ليست قرينة قاطعة، بل أنها قرينة قانونية مؤقتة، تقبلإثبات العكس فيجوز لمن له مصلحة، أو لإدارة براءات الاختراع نفسها أن تطعن ببطلانبراءة الاختراع وذلك بتقديم الدليل علي أن البراءة صدرت من غير أن تتوافر لها شروطصحتها بأن تخلف شرط شكلي أو موضوعي من الشروط اللازمة لمنح البراءة(1). 

وذلك بتوافر الشروطالموضوعية التالية:
 1-أن يكون الاختراع ضمن ما يعتبره المشرع اختراعا. 
2-أن يكون الاختراع قابلاللتطبيق الصناعي. 
3- توافر الابتكار وشرط الجدة شرط أساسي
4- ظهور الجانب الإبداعي في الاختراع بصورة ملحوظة.

*(2) الرسوم والتصميمات**الصناعية** industrial designs* *والدوائر المتكاملة** Integrated circuits*
أما الرسوم الصناعية أو التصميماتفهي أي تركيبة من الخطوط أو الألوان أو أي شكل ثلاثي الأبعاد يعطي مظهرا مميزا أويمكن استخدامه كنموذج لمنتج صناعي أو حرفة صناعية، وهذه الرسوم أو النماذج تحمي فيالعادة متى كانت جديدة أو تنم عن الابتكار الذي يجمع بينها ولكنها تختلف عن براءةالاختراع في أنها ابتكار فني بينما الرسم أو النموذج الصناعي هو ابتكار في الطابعالجمالي أو في التزيين. وبجانب هذا توجد تصميمات الدوائر المتكاملة integrated circuit layot designs – المستخدمة في عمل الموصلات الكهربائية فهذه قد تدخل فينطاق حماية حق المؤلف أو في مظلة قانون حماية الملكية الصناعية.
ومع ذلك يتعين ملاحظةأنه إذا كان موضوع حماية الرسم هو في الأساس الفكرة المجردة له إلا أن أحد الأغراضالأساسية لحماية الرسم أو التصميم هو قدرته علي أن يستخدم في مجال الصناعة والإنتاجعلي نطاق واسع(1).
 ويلاحظ أن الحمايةالقانونية تتعلق بفكرة مجردة هي فكرة الرسم أو النموذج.. فحتى يكون الرسم قابلاللحماية وفقا لأحكام الملكية الصناعية ومنتجاً لأثره يتعين أن يكون الرسم جديداً أومبتكراً new or original. .
*(3) العلامات التجارية**والخدمية:*
أما العلامات فهي كل علامة أومجموعة من العلامات المميزة لسلع أو خدمات أما لشخص أو تجارة تميزه عن غيره منالعاملين في ذات التجارة أو النشاط. وتتضمن العلامات التجارية العلامات المميزةأيضا للخدمات. وترتبط بذات المجموعة بيان الأصل أو المنشأappellations of origin تلك التي تبين مصدر أو منشأ السلع من حيث الإقليم أو المنطقة أو النطاق المحليلمنبعها الذي يضفي سمعة أو يميز تلك السلع بسبب نشأتها. 
 فالعلامة التجارية تخدم مصلحة مزدوجة فهي من جانب تخدم الصانعأو التاجر بتمييز سلعته أو خدمته عما يشابهها وينفذ من خلالها إلى ذهن المستهلك وهيأيضا وسيلة المستهلك للتعرف علي السلعة أو الخدمة التي يفضلها لأسباب شخصيةوموضوعية. 
وقد تطور الفكر في تحديد عناصر العلامات من حيث النظر إليها علي أنهاتستلزم بجانب صفتها القانونية المميزة والمختارة صلة مادية بين العلامة والسلعة إلىعدم ضرورة ذلك.
ويمكن التمييز بين نوعين من العلامات:
1-         العلامات الفردية.
2-         العلامات الجماعية marque collective وكذلك بين تقسيمها إلى العلامة الجماعية وعلامات الأشهاد. Certification marks. 
 غير أن تسجيل العلامةالتجارية قد أصبح هو النظام السائد فعلي الصعيد العالمي يجب أن يتوافر في العلامة عدة شروط معقولة. تنقسمعلي وجه العموم إلى قسمين :
** الأول:* شروط تتعلق بالوظيفة الأساسية للعلامة. 
** الثاني:* من الشروط فيتعلق بمنعجعل العلامة غير ضارة بالتجارة*ثانيا: الحاجة إلى حماية**الملكية الفكرية*** ترتبط الحاجة إلى حماية الملكية**الفكرية بأمرين**: 
**أولا:* بالإقرار بوجود الحقوق المالية والمعنوية. 
*ثانيا**:*بوجود المبرر لطلبها.
 وقد تزايدت الحاجة إلى التوسع في حماية الملكية الفكرية سواءداخل الدولة – فيدرالية كانت أو غير فيدرالية – أو عبر الحدود الدولية فظهرت الحاجةلتوفير الحماية الدولية حتى يتمتع صاحب الحق فيها بحقه عبر حدود دولته، وداخلالنطاق الإقليمي للدول المتفقة علي توفيرها لمنتجي تلك الأعمال، وذلك نتيجة تزايدالعلاقات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والتجارية وانتشار الفكر عبر الحدود السياسية .(1)*المطلب الثاني**تعريف المعلومات*إن تعريف المعلومات على الرغم مما قد يبدو من انه لا يثير صعوبة حيث أن المعلومات تحيط بنا من كل جانب , كما أنها تتعلق بكافه مجالات الحياة , إلا أنه يمكن القول أن المعلومات قد اكتسبت بظهور تكنولوجيا وتقنيات الحاسبات الآلية بعداً جديدا ً أضفي عليها أهمية تفوق ما كانت عليه قبل ذلك وأكسبها شكلا جديدا ،بل وتسميه جديدة حيث أصبح يشار إليها بالمعلوماتية إشارة إلى ارتباطها بتقنية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات (1)
** التعريف بالمعلومات:*
المعلومات Information كلمة شاع استخدامها منذ الخمسينات من القرن الماضي في مجالات مختلفة وسياقات شتى , مما جعل لها في الاستعمال الدارج مفاهيم متنوعة متعددة , وهى من حيث اللغة , مشتقة من كلمة " علم " ودلالتها فيها تدور بوجه عام حول المعرفة التي يمكن نقلها واكتسابها.(2)
  ويمكن تعريف المعلومات بصفة عامة بأنها : مجموعة من الرموز أو الحقائق أو المفاهيم أو التعليمات التي  تصلح ان تكون محلا ً للتبادل والاتصال Communication   أو للتفسير والتأويل Interpretation , أو للمعالجة Processing   سواء بواسطة الأفراد أو الأنظمة الالكترونية , وهى تتميز بالمرونة بحيث يمكن تغيرها , وتجزئتها , وجمعها , أو نقلها بوسائل وأشكال مختلفة.


*
*
*المطلب الثالث**خصائص الجريمة المعلوماتية*الجرائم المعلوماتية إنما تعد إفرازا ً ونتاجا ً لتقنية المعلومات , فهي ترتبط بها وتقوم عليها  وقد أدى اتساع نطاق هذه الجرائم في المجتمع , وازدياد ازدهار حجم ودور تقنية المعلومات في القطاعات المختلفة , إلى إعطاء جرائم المعلوماتية لوناً أو طابعا ً قانونيا خاصا يميزها عن غيرها من الجرائم – سواء التقليدية منها أو المستحدثة – بمجموعة من الخصائص , قد يتطابق بعضها مع خصائص طوائف أخرى من تلك الجرائم , ولعل أبرز خصائص جرائم المعلوماتية ما يلي :
*1- الجاني في الجرائم المعلوماتية:*
    قد يكون الجاني في جرائم المعلوماتية شخصا ً طبيعيا ً يعمل لحسابه , ويهدف إلى تحقيق مصلحة خاصة به من وراء الجريمة التي  يرتكبها ضد احد نظم المعالجة الآلية للبيانات والمعلومات , أو عن طريق الاستعانة بأحد نظم المعالجة الآلية للبيانات والمعلومات , ولكن يحدث كثيرا ً أن يقترف الشخص الطبيعي الفعل المؤثم جنائيا ً ليس لحسابه الخاص , وإنما لحساب احد الأشخاص المعنوية , كشركة عامة أو خاصة تعمل في مجال المعلوماتية , أو تعمل في مجال آخر , ولكن تقدم على السطو على أحد أنظمة المعلوماتية , أو تحدث ضررا ً للغير عن طريق اللجوء لأحد نظم المعالجة الآلية للمعلومات (1) 
*2- الهدف والدافع وراء ارتكاب جرائم المعلوماتية:*
تستهدف أكثر جرائم المعلوماتية إدخال تعديل على عناصر الذمة المالية , ويكون الطمع الذي يشبعه الاستيلاء على المال دافعها , وبريق المكسب السريع محرك لمرتكبها , وقد ترتكب أحيانا ً لمجرد قهر نظام الحاسب الآلي وتخطى حواجز الحماية المقامة حوله أو بدافع الانتقام من رب العمل , أو احد الزملاء أو الأصدقاء (2)
*3- موضع جرائم المعلوماتية من مراحل تشغيل نظام المعالجة الآلية للبيانات :*
على الرغم من إمكانية ارتكاب جرائم المعلوماتية أثناء أية مرحلة من المراحل الأساسية لتشغيل نظام المعالجة الآلية للبيانات في الحاسب الآلي ( الإدخال – المعالجة – الإخراج ) فإن لكل مرحلة من هذه المراحل نوعية خاصة من الجرائم لا يمكن – بالنظر إلى طبيعتها – ارتكابها إلا في وقت محدد , يعتبر بالنسبة لمراحل التشغيل – الأمثل لذلك , ففي مرحلة الإدخال : حيث تترجم المعلومات إلى لغة مفهومه من قبل الآلة , فإنه يسهل إدخال معلومات غير صحيحة وعدم إدخال وثائق أساسية , وفي هذه المرحلة يرتكب الجانب الأكبر من جرائم المعلوماتية , وفي مرحلة المعالجة الآلية للبيانات : فإنه يمكن إدخال أية تعديلات تحقق الهدف الإجرامي عن طريق التلاعب في برامج الحاسب الآلي ( كدس تعليمات غير مصرح بها فيها , أو تشغيل برامج جديدة تلغى – جزئيا أو كليا – عمل البرامج الأصلية ) والجرائم المرتكبة في هذه المرحلة تتطلب توافر معرفة فنية عميقة لدى الجاني , واكتشافها صعب , وغالبا ً ما تقف المصادفة وراءه , وفي المرحلة الأخيرة المتعلقة بالمخرجات : يقع التلاعب في النتائج التي  يخرجها الحاسب بشأن بيانات صحيحة أدخلت فيه وعالجها بطريقة صحيحة (1) 

*4- التعاون والتواطؤ على الإضرار:*
وهو أكثر تكرارا ً في جرائم المعلوماتية عنه في الأنماط الأخرى للجرائم الخاصة أو جرائم أصحاب الياقات البيضاء , وغالبا ما يكون متضامنا ً فيها متخصص في الحاسبات الآلية يقوم بالجانب الفني من المشروع الإجرامي , وشخص آخر من المحيط أو من خارج المؤسسة المجني عليها لتغطية عملية التلاعب وتحويل المكاسب إليه , كما أن من خصائص من يمارسون التلصص على الحاسبات تبادل المعلومات بصفة منتظمة حول أنشطتهم (2) 
*5- أعراض النخبة:*
يعتقد بعض المتخصصين في تقنية الحاسبات والمعلوماتية أن من مزايا مراكزهم الوظيفية ومهارتهم الفنية استخدام الحاسبات الآلية وبرامجها وتقنياتها لأغراض شخصية , أو للتباري الفكري فيما بينهم , أو ممارسة بعض الهوايات الدائرة في فلك هذه التقنية , وهو ما يعبر عنه بأعراض النخبة Syndrome elitist  , وقد يدفع ذلك بعضهم إلى التمادي في استخدام نظم الحاسب الآلي بطريقة غير مشروعة قد تصل إلى حد ارتكاب الجرائم الخطرة (1). 
*6- أضرار جرائم المعلوماتية:*
تقع جرائم المعلوماتية وترتكب في إطار تقنية وتكنولوجيا متقدمه يتزايد استخدمها يوما ً بعد يوم في إدارة مختلف المعاملات الاقتصادية والمالية والخدمية – الوطنية والدولية على حد سواء – ويعتمد عليها في تسيير معظم شئون الحياة اليومية للأفراد والشئون العامة لأكثر الحكومات بما في ذلك الأمن والدفاع , ومن شأن ذلك أن يضفي أبعادا ً خطيرة غير مسبوقة على حجم الأضرار والخسائر التي  تنجم عن ارتكاب هذه الجرائم على مختلف القطاعات والمعاملات , ولا أدل على ذلك من أن حجم الخسائر المادية الناجمة عن هذه الجرائم قد بلغ وفقا ً لتقديرات المركز الوطني لجرائم الحاسب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ( NCCCD) حوالي 500 مليون دولار أمريكي سنويا , بينما قدرتها مصادر أخرى بما يتراوح بين 3 و 5 بليون دولار في السنة (2) ولا شك أن هذه الخسائر قد فاقت بكثير تلك الأرقام في عصرنا الحالي.
*7- صعوبة اكتشاف جرائم المعلوماتية وإثباتها:*
لا تحتاج جرائم المعلوماتية إلى أي عنف, أو سفك للدماء, أو أثار اقتحام لسرقة الأموال, وإنما هي أرقام وبيانات تتغير أو تمحى تماما من السجلات المخزونة في ذاكرة الحاسبات الآلية, ولأن هذه الجرائم في أغلب الأحيان لا تترك أي أثر خارجي مرئي لها فإنها تكون صعبة في الإثبات. ومما يزيد من صعوبة إثبات هذه الجرائم أيضاً ارتكابها عادة في الخفاء, وعدم وجود أي اثر كتابي لما يجرى خلال تنفيذها من عمليات أو أفعال إجرامية, حيث يتم بالنبضات الالكترونية نقل المعلومات,  أضف إلى ذلك إحجام مجتمع الأعمال عن الإبلاغ عنها تجنبا للإساءة إلى السمعة وهز الثقة في كفاءة المنظمات والمؤسسات المجني عليها, فضلاً عن إمكانية تدمير المعلومات التي  يمكن أن تستخدم كدليل في الإثبات في مدة قد تقل عن الثانية الزمنية (3).
 إضافة إلى عدم ملائمة الأدلة التقليدية في القانون الجنائي في إثباتها, ومن ثم يلزم البحث عن أدلة جديدة حديثة ناتجة من ذات الحاسب, ومن هنا تبدأ صعوبات البحث عن الدليل, وجمع هذا الدليل, وتبدأ مشكلات قبوله إن وجد, ومدى موثوقيته أو مصداقيته على إثبات وقائع الجريمة (1).
  *8- السمات العامة للمتورطين في الانحراف المعلوماتي:*
تتوافر لدى الجناة مرتكبي جرائم المعلوماتية أو معظمهم مجموعة من السمات أو الخصائص التي تميزهم عن غيرهم من الجناة أو المتورطين في أشكال الانحراف والإجرام الأخرى, ولعل من أبرز هذه السمات ما يلي:
§       السن : يتراوح أعمار مقترفي جرائم المعلوماتية عادة بين 18 و 46 سنة والمتوسط العمري لهم 25 سنة. 
§       التكوين والمعارف والعمل: ينتمي مرتكبو هذه الجرائم عادة إلى الطبقة المتعلمة, ومعظمهم يكونوا من العاملين بنفس الجهة أو المؤسسة المجني عليها وهم أشخاص محل ثقة, ولا تشوب سمعتهم أو نزاهتهم شائبة, والذي يغريهم على ارتكاب جرائمهم شعورهم بالأمن نتيجة جهل تلك الجهة أو المؤسسة وكبار مديريها بعلوم وتكنولوجيا وتقنيات الحاسبات الآلية و علوم وفنون البرمجة, فيتملكهم الشعور بإمكانية ارتكاب الجريمة دون أن يتم اكتشافها.
ج - خشية الضبط وافتضاح الأمر: لما يترتب على ذلك من ارتباك مالي وفقد للمركز والمكانة.
د - ارتفاع مستوي الذكاء(2).
وتقسم المعلومات إلى ثلاث طوائف:**
الطائفة الأولى: المعلومات الاسمية: وهذه إما أن تكون شخصية كالمعلومات بالشخص كاسمه ولقبه وجنسيته وحالته الاجتماعية. 
وإما أن تكون موضوعية وهى التي تكون منسوبة إلى شخص معبرا بها عن رأيه تجاه الغير كمقالات الصحف والتقارير الخاصة بالعاملين لدى مؤسسة ما.
** الطائفة الثانية:* المعلومات الخاصة بالمصنفات الفكرية كأصحاب براءات الاختراع وحقوق المؤلف وغيرها من حقوق الملكية الأدبية والفنية والصناعية والتي يتمتع أصحابها بحقوق مالية وأدبية عليها.
** الطائفة الثالثة:* المعلومات المباحة وهى التي  يتاح للجميع الحصول عليها بدون إذن من صاحبها كالنشرات الجوية وتقارير البورصة.

 ***الطبيعة القانونية للمعلومة محل جرائم الحاسب الآلي:*
حيث أن المعلومة ليست شيء مادي ملموس فإننا سنعرض لعناصر الطبيعة القانونية المجتمعة للمعلومة محل جرائم الحاسب الآلي والتي تتمثل في النقاط التالية:
1- الذاتية والاستئثار:
تتحقق هذه الذاتية للمعلومة محل جرائم الحاسب من خلال ظواهر التعامل فيها فكلما كانت خاصة بأداء معين أو أن التعامل بها مؤمن تأمين خاص كأن يكون تداولها أو استخدامها قاصرا على أفراد معينين فهي المعلومة محل احتمال الاعتداء عليها(1).
2- التمييز في الأداء:
يعد تميز المعلومة لأداء صاحبها أو أصحابها من عناصر الطبيعة القانونية وهو الذي يضفي على المعلومة عامل الخصوصية والاستئثار.
3- الابتكار أو الإضافة:
ويعتبر عنصر الابتكار أو الإضافة هو ما يميز المعلومة محل جرائم الحاسب عن المعلومة المتاحة للكافة.


*
*
*المبحث الثاني*

*تصنيف جرائم الكمبيوتر* نظرا لصعوبة حصر أنواع جرائم الكمبيوتر لاختلافه من مجتمع لآخر من حيث نضجه أو درجة استخدامه للكمبيوتر واعتماده عليه(1).
  ونظرا للتباين في رؤية دور الكمبيوتر ومحاولات وصف الأفعال الإجرامية بوسائل ارتكابها, يصنف الفقهاء والدارسون جرائم الحاسب الآلي والانترنت ضمن فئات متعددة, سواء إلى جرائم ترتكب على نظم الحاسب الآلي وجرائم أخرى ترتكب بواسطته, أو بحسب الأسلوب المتبع في الجريمة, أو إلى الباعث أو الدافع لارتكاب الجريمة, أو بناء على تعدد محل الاعتداء, أو تعدد الحق المعتدى عليه, ولعل ابرز هذه التصنيفات التصنيف التالي: 
*المطلب الأول**تقسيم جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت تبعا لنوع المعطيات ومحل الجريمة* ووفقا لهذا المعيار يمكن تقسيم جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت لجرائم تمس قيمة معطيات الحاسب, وجرائم تمس بالمعطيات بالشخصية أو البيانات المتصلة بالحياة الخاصة, وجرائم ماسة بحقوق الملكية الفكرية لبرامج الحاسوب ونظمه أو ما يطلق عليها جرائم قرصنة البرمجيات وسوف نعرض كل نوع من هذه الجرائم وذلك على النحو التالي(2):
*أ- الجرائم الماسة بقيمة معطيات الحاسب الآلي:*
 ويقصد بقيمة المعطيات المكونات التي  يشتمل عليها الحاسب الآلي سواء كانت مكونات معنوية وتتمثل في أطار تشغيل الحاسب أو مكونات مادية وهي الأجزاء الصلبة الداخلة في تشغيل الحاسب.

*****وتنقسم تلك الجرائم لنوعين:*
- *النوع الأول*: الجرائم الواقعة على ذات المعطيات, كجرائم الإتلاف والتشويه للبيانات والمعلومات وبرامج الحاسب الآلي بما في ذلك استخدام وسيلة الفيروسات التقنية.
- *النوع الثاني*: الجرائم الواقعة على ما تمثله المعطيات آليا, من أموال أو أصول, كجرائم غش الحاسب الآلي التي تستهدف الحصول على المال أو جرائم الاتجار بالمعطيات, وجرائم تزوير المستندات المعالجة آليا واستخدامها.
*ب – الجرائم الماسة بالمعطيات الشخصية أو البيانات المتصلة بالحياة الخاصة:* 
 وتشمل جرائم نسخ وتقليد البرامج وإعادة إنتاجها وصنعها دون ترخيص والاعتداء على العلامة التجارية وبراءة الاختراع (1).
*المطلب الثاني**تصنيف جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت تبعا لدورهما في الجريمة*  قد يكون هدف الاعتداء هو المعطيات المعالجة أو المخزنة أو المتبادلة بواسطة الكمبيوتر والشبكات, وقد يكون الكمبيوتر وسيلة ارتكاب جريمة أخرى في إطار مفهوم الجرائم المرتبطة بالكمبيوتر, وقد يكون الكمبيوتر أخيرا بيئة الجريمة أو وسطها مخزنا للمادة الإجرامية.


*المبحث الثالث**أهم صور جرائم الإنترنت*فضلاً عن جرائم الاعتداء على سرية المعلومات وسلاماتها وصيانة الحق في الخصوصية privacy فإن جرائم الإنترنت ليست محصورة في هذا النموذج بل ظهرت جرائم لها صور أخرى متعددة تختلف باختلاف الهدف المباشر في الجريمة(1). مثل الجرائم الواقعة على:
1- *الأجهزة*: ويشمل ذلك تعطيلها أو تخزينها.
2- *الأشخاص أو الجهات*: حيث تستهدف فئة كبيرة من الجرائم على شبكة الإنترنت – بعض الأشخاص أو بعض الجهات – بشكل مباشر كالتهديد أو الابتزاز.
3- *الأموال*: ويكون هدف المجرم هو الاستيلاء على المال بصوره مباشرة كالسرقة وقد قسمنا هذه الجرائم إلى مجموعتين أساسيتين: 
* *المجموعة الأولى*: جرائم تقع على الإنترنت.
* *المجموعة الثانية*: جرائم تقع بواسطة الإنترنت.
ونعالج كلتا المجموعتين من الجرائم في مطلبين مستقلين:


*المطلب الأول**جرائم تقع على الإنترنت*الجرائم التي  تقع على الإنترنت هدف المجرم وهى بذاتها المصلحة محل الاعتداء .
*أولا: سرقة المال المعلوماتى:*
أصبح لبرامج المعلومات قيمه غير تقليديه لاستخداماتها المتعددة في كافة المجالات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية فهذه القيمة المميزة لبرامج المعلومات تجعلها محلا للتداول ، وهنا تبدو أهمية الإنترنت بصفته مصدر للمعلوماتية، مما أدى إلى ظهور قيمه اقتصاديه جديدة وأموال جديدة عرفت بالأموال المعلوماتية ، وصاحب ظهور هذا المال المعلوماتي جرائم جديدة عرفت بالجرائم المعلوماتية وهذه الجرائم يمكن تصورها من زاويتين :
-       الزاوية الأولى: تكون المعلوماتية أداة أو وسيلة للاعتداء.
-       الزاوية الثانية: تكون المعلوماتية موضوعا للاعتداء.
فالاتجاه الأول يستخدم الجاني المعلوماتي لتنفيذ جرائم سواء تعلق منها بجرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص أو الأموال كالسرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة ، أما الجرائم من الزاوية الثانية يكون المال المعلوماتي كلا من موضوعا لها(1)
*ثانيا : الدخول على المواقع المحجوبة (باستخدام البروكسي):*
يحاول مستخدمو الإنترنت بواسطة بعض البرامج تجاوز المواقع المحجوبة والتي  عادة ما تكون إما مواقع قوميه أو سياسيه ، وقد يتم حجب بعض المواقع التي  لا يفترض حجبها كبعض المواقع العلمية والتي  تنشر إحصائيات عن الجرائم وكيفية حدوثها وارتكابها ، أو حتى بعض المواقع العادية المخالفة للتقاليد والعادات الاجتماعية لتلك الدولة.


*ثالثا : جرائم الاختراقات:* 
يعتبر الهجوم على المواقع واختراقها على شبكة الإنترنت من الجرائم الشائعة في العالم ويشمل هذا القسم جرائم تدمير المواقع ، اختراق المواقع الرسمية والشخصية ، اختراق الأجهزة الشخصية ، اختراق البريد الإلكتروني للآخرين أو الاستيلاء عليه أو إغراقه ، والاستيلاء على اشتراكات الآخرين وأرقامهم السرية وإرسال الفيروسات.    
1) الاقتحام أو التسلل:
 لكي تتم عملية الاقتحام لابد من برامج يتم تصميمها ليتيح للقائم بهذه العملية والذي يريد اختراق الحاسب الآلي لشخص أخر أن يتم ذلك الاختراق. 
2) الإغراق بالرسائل:
يلجأ بعض الأشخاص إلى إرسال مئات الرسائل إلى البريد الإلكتروني لشخص ما يقصد الضرار به حيث يؤدى ذلك إلى ملء تلك المساحة خاصته وعدم إمكانية استقبال أي رسائل فضلا عن إمكانية انقطاع الخدمة ، حتى يتمكنوا من خلال تلك الأفعال بالأضرار بأجهزة الحاسبات الآلية دونما أي استفادة إلا إثبات تفوقهم في ذلك (1).
3) الفيروسات:
الفيروس هو أحد أنواع برامج الحاسب الآلي إلا أن الأوامر المكتوبة في هذا البرنامج تقتصر على أوامر تخريبية ضاره بالجهاز ومحتوياته يمكن عند كتابة كلمه أو أمر ما أو حتى مجرد فتح البرنامج الحامل لفيروس أو الرسالة البريدية المرسل معها الفيروس إصابة الجهاز به ومن ثم قيام الفيروس بمسح محتويات الجهاز أو العبث بالملفات الموجودة به.
*رابعا: المواقع المعادية*:
يكثر انتشار الكثير من المواقع الغير المرغوب فيها على شبكة الإنترنت فمصطلح المواقع المعادية هو مصطلح حديث بدأ استخدامه بعد هذا التطور التكنولوجي في مجال شبكة الإنترنت ، فقام مصممو المواقع المعادية باستغلال التكنولوجيا لخدمة أغراضهم الشخصية.
*1- المواقع السياسية المعادية:* 
قد ينظر البعض إلى إنشاء تلك المواقع كظاهرة حضاريه تتمشى مع الديمقراطية والحرية الشخصية، ولكن الواقع  غالبا ما يكون الغرض من وراء إنشاءها هو معارضة النظام السياسي القائم في بلد ما فيحاولون من خلال تلك المواقع نشر الأخبار الفاسدة التي  تنشر الفرقة بين أفراد الشعب ونظامه السياسي القائم .
2*- المواقع الدينية المعادية:*
 ويكون الغرض من وراء إنشاءها الإساءة إلى دين من الأديان ونشر الأفكار السيئة عنه وحث الناس على الابتعاد عنه.
*3-* *المواقع المعادية للأشخاص أو الجهات:* 
وهى تشبه إلى حد كبير بالمواقع المخصصة للقذف، حيث تهدف أساسا لتشويه سمعة الشخص أو الجهة. 
*خامسا ً: جرائم القرصنة**:*
يقصد بجرائم القرصنة هنا الاستخدام أو النسخ غير المشروع لنظم التشغيل أو لبرامج الحاسب الآلي المختلفة. ولقد تطورت وسائل القرصنة مع تطور التقنية , ففي عصر الانترنت تطورت صور القرصنة , واتسعت وأصبح من الشائع جدا ً العثور على المواقع بالانترنت خاصة لترويج البرامج المقرصنة مجانا ً أو بمقابل مادي رمزي (1)
وأدت قرصنة البرامج إلى خسائر مادية باهظة جدا ً وصلت في عام 1988 إلى 11 مليون دولار أمريكي في مجال البرمجيات وحدها. 


*سادسا ً: جرائم التجسس الالكتروني:*
في عصر المعلومات وبفعل وجود تقنيات عاليه التقدم فإن حدود الدولة مستباحة بأقمار التجسس والبث الفضائي (1) , ولقد تحولت وسائل التجسس من الطرق التقليدية إلى الطرق الالكترونية خاصة مع استخدام الانترنت وانتشاره عالميا .ً
ولا يقتصر الخطر على محاولة اختراق الشبكات والمواقع على العابثين من مخترقي الأنظمة HACKERS)  )بمخاطر هؤلاء محدودة وتقتصر غالبا ً على العبث أو إتلاف المحتويات والتي  يمكن التغلب عليها باستعارة نسخة أخرى مخزنة , أما الخطر الحقيقي فيكمن في عمليات التجسس التي  تقوم بها الأجهزة الاستخبارية للحصول على أسرار ومعلومات الدولة ثم إفشائها لدولة أخرى تكون عادة معاديه , أو استغلالها بما يضر المصلحة الوطنية للدولة 
*سابعا ً: الإرهاب الإلكتروني:* 
 في عصر الازدهار الالكتروني و في زمن قيام حكومات الكترونية , تبدل نمط الحياة وتغيرت معه أشكال الأشياء وأنماطها ومنها ولا شك أنماط الجريمة والتي  قد يحتفظ بعضها باسمها التقليدي مع تغيير جوهري أو بسيط في طرق ارتكابها , ومن هذه الجرائم الحديثة في طرقها والقديمة في اسمها جريمة الإرهاب الالكتروني والتي  أخذت أشكال حديثة تتماشي مع التطور التقني , ويتغير تطور الأساليب التي  يحاول المفسدين الوصول بها إلى أهدافها فقد غدا الإرهاب الالكتروني هو السائد حاليا .
وأصبح اقتحام المواقع وتدميرها وتغير محتوياتها والدخول على الشبكات والعبث بمحتوياتها بإزالتها أو بالاستيلاء عليها أو الدخول على شبكات الاتصالات أو شبكات المعلومات بهدف تعطيلها عن العمل أطول فترة ممكنة أو تدميرها نهائيا ً أصبح هو أسلوب الإرهاب حاليا ً في محاولة الوصول إلى أغراضهم.



*المطلب الثاني**جرائم تقع بواسطة الانترنت*الجرائم التي  تقع بواسطة الانترنت وبمعنى جرائم وسيلتها الانترنت , وهى تلك الأفعال التي  تتخذ من شبكة الانترنت وسيلة لارتكابها , حيث تكون المصلحة المعتدى عليها قيمة ماديه أو أدبية أو اجتماعية  تتجاوز حدود جهاز الكمبيوتر و شبكة الانترنت ومنها :
*أولا: الجرائم الجنسية والممارسات الغير أخلاقية:*
تتعدد صور الجرائم والممارسات الغير أخلاقيه عبر الانترنت 
*ثانياً: الجرائم المالية:*
1*- جرائم السطو على أرقام البطاقات الائتمانية:*
مع بداية استخدام البطاقات الائتمانية خلال شبكة الانترنت واكبت ظهور الكثير من المتسللين للسطو عليها بلا هوادة, فالبطاقات الائتمانية تعد نقوداً الكترونية والاستيلاء عليها يعد استيلاء على مال الغير. ومع وضع تفعيل مفهوم التجارة الالكترونية قامت العديد من شركات الأعمال إلى استخدام الانترنت والاستفادة من مزايا التجارة الالكترونية .
إن الاستيلاء على بطاقات الائتمان أمراً ليس بصعوبة بمكان, فلصوص بطاقات الائتمان مثلا ً يستطيعون الآن سرقة مئات الألوف من أرقام البطاقات في يوم واحد من خلال شبكة الانترنت ومن ثم بيع هذه المعلومات للآخرين.(1)
ويتعدى الأمر المخاطر الأمنية التي  يمكن أن تتعرض لها البطاقات الائتمانية الحالية فنحن الآن في بداية ثورة نقدية يطلق عليها اسم النقود الالكترونية والتي  يتنبأ لها بأن تكون مكملة للنقود الورقية أو البلاستيكية ومن المتوقع أيضا ً أن يزداد الاعتماد على هذا النوع الجديد والحديث من النقود أن تحوز الثقة التي  تحوزها النقود التقليدية .
*2- القمار عبر الانترنت :*
في الماضي كان لعب القمار يستلزم وجود اللاعبين معا ً على طاولة واحدة ليتمكنوا من لعب القمار , أما الآن ومع انتشار شبكة الانترنت على مستوى العالم فقد أصبح لعب القمار أسهل وغدا التفاف اللاعبين على صفحة واحدة من صفحات الانترنت على مستوى العالم ومن أماكن متفرقة أسهل من ذي قبل . 
كما تنافست كثير من المواقع المتخصصة في ألعاب القمار لتزويد صفحات مواقعهم بكثير من البرامج نظرا ً لان اللاعبين بات بإمكانهم اللعب وكل في مسكنه وكثير ما تتداخل عملية غسيل الأموال في شكل يتم على شبكة الانترنت ولتكن مثلا مع أندية القمار المنتشرة , الأمر الذي جعل مواقع الكازينوهات الافتراضية على الانترنت محل اشتباه ومراقبة من قبل السلطات الأمريكية , وبالرغم من مشروعية أندية القمار في أمريكا , إلا أن المشكلة القانونية التي  تواجه أصحاب مواقع القمار الافتراضية على الانترنت أنها غير مصرح لها حتى الآن في أمريكا بعكس المنتشرة في لاس فيجاس .
* 3– تزوير البيانات:*
تعتبر جرائم تزوير البيانات من أكثر الجرائم شيوعا ً من بين كافة أنواع الجرائم التي  ترتكب سواء على شبكة الانترنت أو ضمن جرائم الحاسب الآلي نظرا لأنه لا تخلو جريمة من الجرائم إلا ويكون من بين تفاصيلها جريمة تزوير البيانات بشكل أو بأخر , وتزوير البيانات يكون بالدخول على قاعدة البيانات الموجودة وتعديل تلك البيانات سواء بإلغاء بيانات موجودة بالفعل أو بإضافة بيانات لم تكن موجودة من قبل (1) 
ومما لا شك فيه أن البدء التدريجي في التحول إلى الحكومات الالكترونية سيزيد من فرص ارتكاب الجرائم حيث ستربط الكثير من الشركات والبنوك بالانترنت مما يسهل الدخول على تلك الأنظمة من محترفي اختراقها وتزوير البيانات لخدمة أهدافهم الإجرامية , وجرائم التزوير ليست بالجرائم الحديثة فإنه لا تخلوا ثمة أنظمة من قوانين واضحة لمكافحتها والتعامل معها جنائيا ً وقضائيا وتكفي التشريعات الحالية لتجريمها وتحديد العقوبة عليها.(2)
*4 – الجرائم المنظمة :*
الهدف الأساسي للجريمة المنظمة في الأساس السعي للإفادة المادية , أو تحقيق الأرباح , من خلال مواصلة العمل بوسائل إجرامية , ولذا كما تستعين الشركات العادية بشبكة الانترنت بحثا ً عن فرص جديدة لتحقيق الأرباح , كذلك تفعل المنظمات الإجرامية , وهى ليست اللاعبات الوحيدات في أسواق الأعمال غير المشروعة ,ولكنها تكون في أحيان كثيرة أهم وازكي اللاعبين علي الأقل بسبب تمتعها بقدرة اكبر علي المنافسة التي يوفرها لها تمكنها من التهديد بأعمال العنف.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك قوة المنظمات الإجرامية في اكتشاف واستغلال فرص القيام بأعمال ومشاريع جديدة غير مشروعه في هذا السياق توفر شبكه الانترنت والنمو المتواصل للتجارة الالكترونية مجالات هائلة جديدة لتحقيق أرباح غير مشروعه.
فخلال السنوات القليلة الماضية ازدادت حنكه ومهارة مجموعات الجريمة المنظمة و تجارة المخدرات , فمثلا اتبعت المنظمات الكولومبية لتجارة المخدرات الممارسات التي تقوم بها الشركات العادية بتنويع الأسواق والمنتجات واستغلت أسواقا جديدة في أوروبا الغربية ودول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق وأخذت المنظمات الإجرامية و تجار المخدرات تزيد من توظيف مختصين ماليين لإدارة شئون غسيل الأموال(1)

*5- تجارة المخدرات عبر الانترنت :*
في عصر الانترنت ظهرت مخاوف جديدة من مواقع السوء – المواقع المنتشرة على الانترنت والتي  لا تتعلق بالترويج للمخدرات وتشويق النشء لاستخدامها بل تتعداه إلى كيفية زراعة وصناعة المخدرات بكافة أصنافها وأنواعها وبأبسط الوسائل المتاحة منذ عامين . 
*6 – غسيل الأموال*: 
اختلف الكثير في تعريف غسيل الأموال , وكان أول استعمال قانوني لها عام 1931 اثر محاكمة لأحد زعماء المافيا في أمريكا قضي فيها مصادرة أموال قيل أن مصدرها من الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات , وقد يكون التعريف الأشمل هو انه أي عملية من شأنها إخفاء المصدر غير المشروع الذي اكتسبت منه الأموال (1)
وقد ساعدت شبكة الانترنت الذين يقومون بعمليات غسيل الأموال بتوافر عدة مميزات منها السرعة الشديدة وتخطى الحواجز الحدودية بين الدول وتفادى القوانين التي قد تضعها بعض الدول وتعيق نشاطهم وكذلك تشفير عملياتهم مما يعطيها قدر كبير من السرية. 
وتأكيد لذلك يشير التقرير الذي أعدته الأمم المتحدة وصندوق النقد الدولي إلى ان 28.5 مليار دولار من الأموال القذرة تطير سنويا عبر الانترنت لتخترق حدود 67 دولة لغسلها 


.(2)
*ثالثا :- قيادة الجماعات الإرهابية عن بعد :*
ويكون ذلك من خلال شبكة الانترنت حيث تقوم بعض الجماعات أو الأفراد في صورة منظمة ببث الأفكار المتطرفة سواء كانت سياسية أو عنصرية أو دينية , وذات اتجاه اقتصادي والتي  تسيطر على عقول الأفراد وتفسد عقائدهم (3)وتخريب اتجاهاتهم ومدى إقناعهم بما هم فيه واستغلال معاناتهم , في تحقيق أهداف خاصة تتعارض مع مصلحة المجتمع . 
*رابعا : السطو على أموال البنوك :*
أصبحت البنوك والمصارف هي هدف لمحترفي التلاعب واختراق شبكات الانترنت والذين يتلاعبون في كشوف حسابات العملاء ونقل الأرصدة من حساب لآخر وقد تكون بصورة ثانية كإضافة بضعة أرقام أو أصفار إلى رقم ما في هذا الحساب.



*خاتمة*جاءت ثورة المعلومات في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين لكي تفرض على العالم تحديات كثيرة ولدها التطور العلمي والثورة الهائلة في مجال التكنولوجيا والمعلومات والاتصالات وصناعة الالكترونيات والتعامل مع نظم متقدمة للخبرة والذكاء الاصطناعي  وظهور الانترنت .
 فبرغم الإيجابيات الكثيرة للانترنت إلا انه مع مرور الوقت بدأت السلبيات في الظهور فكشفت الاختبارات والحوادث عن ظهور نوع جديد من الجرائم هو الجريمة المعلوماتية الناتجة عن جرائم  الحاسب الآلي والانترنت والتي  غيرت مفهوم الجريمة العادية لتصبح اشد تأثيرا وأسرع انتشارا وأكثر تنوعا ً وأصعب ضبطاً لمرتكبيها حيث أن إقامة الدليل عليهم يكاد يكون معدوما ً.
 ومع وجود هذا العجز التشريعي جعل مواجهة هذه الجرائم أشبه بالمستحيل مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تحديات الجريمة عابرة الحدود والقوميات .
الجرائم المعلوماتية و التي  تعددت صورها وأنماطها على كافة المستويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والأمنية والأخلاقية وسواء كانت هذه الجرائم واقعة على الانترنت أو واقعة بواسطة الحاسب الآلي فإن لها جوانب سلبية خطيرة تهدد امن وسلامة النظام الاجتماعي داخل المجتمع حيث تعددت صورها وأنماطها على كافة المستويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية وهى كأحد الأنماط الإجرامية المستحدثة تتسم بالغموض حيث يصعب إثباتها والتحقيق فيها مما يضع مسئولية كبيرة على رجال الشرطة والأمن والإدارات المعنية كأداة مكافحة جرائم الحاسب الآلي والانترنت , وبصفه عامة يجب أن ينظر المشرع إلى تحديث قوانين العقوبات الخاصة بهذه النوعية من الجرائم وان يضع قانونا ً للانترنت يجرم الأفعال غير المشروعة ويعاقب مرتكبيها , وسن قوانين لحماية الملكية الفكرية على المستوى الإقليمي والعالمي .

*المراجع*1.              د. احمد محمد الرفاعي – الحماية المدينة للمستهلك دار النهضة العربية – 1994 .
2.              د. احمد حسام طه تمام - الجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي- دار النهضة العربية .
3.                د. احمد على حسن – حماية الحقوق الملكية الفكرية – مكتبة الآداب – القاهرة .
4.              حسن طاهر داود – جرائم نظم المعلومات -  أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية .
5.              - الحاسب وامن المعلومات - الرياض - معهد الادراة العامة – 1421.
6.              ذياب البداينه , الأمن الوطني في عصر المعلومات - الجزيرة , 1988 .
7.              عبد الفتاح مراد برنامج CD موسوعة مراد لمصطلحات الملكية الفكرية والأدبية .
8.     د. محمد على عمران – د. فيصل ذكى عبد الواحد – المدخل لدراسة القانون – الرسالة الدولية للطباعة و الكمبيوتر - العام الجامعي 98/01999
9.     فيل وليامز ,الجريمة المنظمة وجرائم الشبكات الالكترونية ,مركز خبرات امن الانترنت في جامعه ميلون كارينجي- 2002 .
10.   محمد سامي الشوا ثورة المعلومات وانعكاسها على قانون العقوبات - دار النهضة العربية - القاهرة 1994 .
11.   محمد شكري سرور- موجز أصول الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية - دار النهضة العربية- القاهرة  1986 . 
12.   محمد عبد الله أبو بكر سلامه - موسوعة جرائم المعلوماتية جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت - منشأة المعارف الإسكندرية ط 2001. 
13.         محمد فتحي عيد , الإجرام المعاصر , أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية , الرياض , 1419 هـ . 
14.   محمد محمد الألفي – المسئولية الجنائية عن الجرائم الأخلاقية عبر الإنترنت – المكتب المصري الحديث – الطبعة الأولى 2005.
15.   د . نائله عادل محمد فريد - جرائم الحاسب الاقتصادية ودراسة نظرية وتطبيقيه دار النهضة العربية - ط 2004 .
16.   د. هشام محمد فريد رستم - قانون العقوبات ومخاطر تقنية المعلومات - مكتبة الآلات الحديثة أسيوط -1994 . 

د. احمد محمد الرفاعي – الحماية المدينة للمستهلك دار النهضة العربية – 1994 .(1) 
)1) محمد شكري سرور- موجز أصول الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية - دار النهضة العربية- القاهرة 1986. 

(1) د. محمد على عمران – د. فيصل ذكى عبد الواحد – المدخل لدراسة القانون – الرسالة الدولية للطباعة و الكمبيوتر -  العام الجامعي 98/01999

(1) د. احمد على حسن – حماية الحقوق الملكية الفكرية – القانون رقم 82 لسنة 2002 – مكتبة الآداب – القاهرة .


(1) د نائله عادل محمد فريد - جرائم الحاسب الاقتصادية ودراسة نظرية وتطبيقيه دار النهضة العربية ط 2004. ص 93 

(2) د. هشام محمد فريد رستم . قانون العقوبات ومخاطر تقنية المعلومات , مكتبة الآلات الحديثة أسيوط 1994 . صـ 23 . 

)1) د. احمد حسام طه تمام , المرجع السابق , الجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي (الحماية الجنائية للحاسب) , دراسة مقارنة دار النهضة العربية القاهرة 2000 صـ 167 وما بعدها  

(2) د. هشام محمد فريد , المرجع السابق , ص 38 

(1)   د. هشام محمد فريد , ص 39 .

(2)   د. هشام محمد فريد , ص 40 

 (1) د. هشام محمد فريد , ص 40 .

 (2) د. هشام محمد فريد , ص 40 – ص 41 

(3) د.هشام محمد فريد ص 41 , 42 

(1)   د. هشام محمد فريد, المرجع نفسه, صـ 11, 12 

(2)   د. هشام محمد فريد , ص 42 – ص 43 

 (1) أ. محمد عبد الله أبو بكر سلامه. موسوعة جرائم المعلوماتية جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت . منشأة المعارف الإسكندرية  ط 2001 . صـ 73 وانظر أيضا ً محمد سامي الشوا ثورة المعلومات  وانعكاسها على قانون العقوبات . دار النهضة العربية . القاهرة 1994 صـ 178 وما بعدها 

(1)   المستشار د. عبد الفتاح مراد "موسوعة مراد لمصطلحات الانترنت معجم انجليزي عربي ص 69 وما بعدها.

)1) المستشار د. عبد الفتاح مراد برنامج CD موسوعة مراد لمصطلحات الملكية الفكرية والأدبية معجم انجليزي عربي – عربي انجليزي. 

 (1) حسن طاهر داود – جرائم نظم المعلومات -  أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية -  الرياض –1420 هـ ص  53

)1) محمد محمد الألفي –المسئولية الجنائية عن الجرائم الأخلاقية عبر الإنترنت – المكتب المصري الحديث – الطبعة الأولى 2005.


(1) حسن طاهر داود- مرجع سابق – ص 93 . 

(1) منير محمد الجنبيهي , ممدوح محمد الجنبيهي ,  صـ83 

(1) الأمن الوطني في عصر المعلومات , الجزيرة , 1988 , صـ 421 , مشار إليه في , المنشاوي , دراسة جرائم الانترنت www.minshawi.com

)1) حسن طاهر داود , مرجع سابق , ص 73 , مشار إليه في , المنشاوي , دراسة جرائم الانترنت , WWW.minshawi.com

 (1) منير محمد الجنبيهي - جرائم الإنترنت والحاسب الآلي – دار الفكر الجامعي – 2004 . صـ 70 

 (2) حسن طاهر داود , الحاسب وامن المعلومات , الرياض , معهد الادراة العامة , 1421 هـ , ص 67,  www.minshawi.com مشار إليه في المنشاوي , دراسة جرائم الانترنت ,

(1) فيل وليامز ,الجريمة المنظمة وجرائم الشبكات الالكترونية ,مركز خبرات امن الانترنت في جامعه ميلون كارينجي,2002 www****ifo.state.gov/journal/s

(1) محمد فتحي عيد , الإجرام المعاصر , أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية , الرياض , 1419 هـ , 124 و مشار إليه في المنشاوي , دراسة جرائم الانترنت , www.minshawi.com

www.ahram.org.eg/index.asp?curFN=file0.htm&DID(2)
(3) www.ahram.org.eg/index.asp?curFN=spor0.htm&DID

----------

